# Oden maybe out for last season.



## Tortimer

Yahoo is reporting this:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-oden091307&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

If it is true I will be very very sick.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

*DAMAGED GOODS*

Out for the year, sounds like microfracture surgery.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

It's mostly true. I know, I know the whole "deal coming soon" thing will rear it's ugly head again. But I was told that there is some damage that will take the good part of the season to fix and rehab from. I was not told of the damage though. I pmed B&B with the info that he would be out for the year well before the story broke 


On the possitive side, the draft has some really good SF's, and an excellent PG class.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*




QRICH said:


> *DAMAGED GOODS*
> 
> Out for the year, sounds like microfracture surgery.




How does it sound like microfracture surgery [strike]QTroll?[/strike]

MM you should know better -sa1177


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Get ready for an onslaught of "Sam Bowie" chants from non-Blazer fans.

He's on the path of Sam Bowie though.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

With no Oden, ESPN/TNT will drop our games. We were one of the worst teams last year, we'll (most likely) be worse this year. At least we had a legit 20/10 player in Zach to carry the load on the offensive end. Can Brandon and his heal pick up the slack?


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I still think we did the right thing with drafting Oden. You have to take the chance on a dominating big man. He is only 19 and probably will come back next season and be fine. At least let's hope for the best. I do really like Rose and would love to get a chance to draft him as our PG. I do think we will have a worse record then last year now. I would think we will be in the bottom 2-3 teams record wise but you never know.


----------



## Blazed

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Should have listened to Pritchard and drafted KD


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Tortimer said:


> I still think we did the right thing with drafting Oden. You have to *take the chance on a dominating big man*. He is only 19 and probably will come back next season and be fine. At least let's hope for the best. I do really like Rose and would love to get a chance to draft him as our PG. I do think we will have a worse record then last year now. I would think we will be in the bottom 2-3 teams record wise but you never know.



One would have to be healthy to become dominating. Greg has proved to be as prone to injury as any big to come into the NBA. 

The Bowie curse has come back to bite us in the a**, or should I say knee?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

This is awful but you still have Frye and Aldridge up front. If Oden is as NBA ready as people thought, this won't set the team back a whole lot because it'll give Aldridge some quality minutes.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> One would have to be healthy to become dominating. Greg has proved to be as prone to injury as any big to come into the NBA.
> 
> The Bowie curse has come back to bite us in the ***, or should I say knee?



Maybe we will see and you might be right. I'm still hoping Oden will have a long career and be dominating starting next year.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

VERY disappointed. 

I still don't regret drafting Oden. He was the right pick, this is just an unseen injury which I hope is not nagging. 

The only thing I do regret from this Summer is trading Zach. Zach and LMA could have played well together...we rushed that.


----------



## angrypuppy

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I'll assume Oden was given a thorough physical during his predraft workouts. My question is this: Did anyone examine his knee for swelling after his Blazer workouts? Being that Oden and Durant only had to workout with two teams, it may have been easier for either to hide a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

HE HAD MICRO_FRACTURE TODAY !!!!!

www.blazers.com


----------



## blakeback

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



mediocre man said:


> I pmed B&B with the info that he would be out for the year well before the story broke


you can't win a Pulitzer for private messages. 

but that doesn't mean you shouldn't take pride in your achievement. 

wtg


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I highly regret wanting Greg Oden.










Shoulda' coulda'


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Micro-fracture. Not surprised. What else could go wrong with this frail 7-footer?

What a disaster. If we knew Oden would have been this weak and frail, Pritchard wouldn't have touched Greg with a 10' pole.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Xericx said:


> VERY disappointed.
> 
> I still don't regret drafting Oden. He was the right pick, this is just an unseen injury which I hope is not nagging.
> 
> The only thing I do regret from this Summer is trading Zach. Zach and LMA could have played well together...we rushed that.


Your probably right. I hated Zach and wanted him gone ASAP but now we could for sure use him. For me I still will be rooting for the Blazers no matter what record we have this year. If Oden can come back healthy next year and we end up with Rose (my favorite pick for next year) watch out.

I'm just sick to my stomach right now though. I feel so bad for Oden and the Blazers. They were just getting back to Blazermania and I couldn't wait to see how it would have played out this year.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> I highly regret wanting Greg Oden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda' coulda'


Didn't....

get over it. This teams window is 2-3 years down the road minimum anyway....Oden is young and will recover fine. This season could be frustrating but will allow for lots of development for LA, Roy, Frye etc. We'll also likely be in the lottery running again at the end of the season.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Tortimer said:


> Your probably right. I hated Zach and wanted him gone ASAP but now we could for sure use him. For me I still will be rooting for the Blazers no matter what record we have this year. If Oden can come back healthy next year and we end up with Rose (my favorite pick for next year) watch out.
> 
> I'm just sick to my stomach right now though. I feel so bad for Oden and the Blazers. They were just getting back to Blazermania and I couldn't wait to see how it would have played out this year.



Zach and LMA played good inside/out last year. Now with Frye, who to me seems like a poor man's version of LMA, I don't know. 

meh.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Xericx said:


> VERY disappointed.
> 
> I still don't regret drafting Oden. He was the right pick, this is just an unseen injury which I hope is not nagging.
> 
> The only thing I do regret from this Summer is trading Zach. Zach and LMA could have played well together...we rushed that.


Totally agreed on all fronts. Oden WAS the right pick... and I'm not close to giving up on him as a future dominant force.

But moving Zach for what we did was a mistake and it had, IMO, doomed us to another year in the lottery in spite of having the incredible luck of adding a player like Greg Oden.

Now that Oden's gone? This team is going to be very bad. Maybe not Sebastian Telfair-era bad, but worse than last year.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

This is great news as long as he recovers, which he should. Houston drafted Sampson then Akeem because Sampson was hurt, and they were dominant for years. The Spurs did the same thing with Robinson and Duncan. The Blazer TEAM will still be better without Zach and his ability to shut down his own offense


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

look at the bright side...perhaps you guys could slide into the lottery again....

rose (mayo/gordon/bayless...take your pick)
roy
webster
aldridge
oden

damn scary lineup right there...


----------



## YardApe

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

First Bowie and now Oden? Wow! This team is like the Cubs!


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Micro-fracture is devastating for bigs. Amare looked decent, but nowhere near the explosive player he once was. 

Oden with one good leg, though a 1/2" shorter than his bum leg, he's a rotation player at best right now.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



YardApe said:


> First Bowie and now Oden? Wow! This team is like the <strike>Cubs</strike> clippers!


 fixed it for you...


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

OMG!

TANK THE SEASON NOW!

:lol: 

-Pop


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Micro-fracture is devastating for bigs. Amare looked decent, but nowhere near the explosive player he once was.
> 
> Oden with one good leg, though a 1/2" shorter than his bum leg, he's a rotation player at best right now.


I'm not sure it sounded like it was a very small area and he is only 19. I know it's bad but I have to look on the bright side. I do think and hope Oden will come back and be the great player most everyone thought he would be.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Micro-fracture is devastating for bigs. Amare looked decent, but nowhere near the explosive player he once was.
> 
> Oden with one good leg, though a 1/2" shorter than his bum leg, he's a rotation player at best right now.


You are being TOTALLY ridiculous.

What young big players have been ruined by microfracture surgery? And did you see Amare? He was plenty explosive. 

Assuming that Oden won't come back from this just as good as ever is kinda crazy, IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Just reported on KGW that he's likely out for the season.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> OMG!
> 
> TANK THE SEASON NOW!
> 
> :lol:


I don't know what's so funny... the team won't have to make any sort of effort to be a bottom-feeder again this year.

Ed O.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I hope he comes back, but we wasted the #1 pick on an injury-prone player. Who knows how he'll come back. Will he be Emeka Okafor or Kendrick Perkins? I'm leaning towards Perkins.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Micro-fracture is devastating for bigs. Amare looked decent, but nowhere near the explosive player he once was.
> 
> Oden with one good leg, though a 1/2" shorter than his bum leg, he's a rotation player at best right now.


We have to put up with a year of this crap?

Just kill me now.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I'm gonna be sick. The curse of the Big Redhead strikes again. *sigh* Damn you, Bill Walton! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> I hope he comes back, but we wasted the #1 pick on an injury-prone player. Who knows how he'll come back. Will he be Emeka Okafor or Kendrick Perkins? I'm leaning towards Perkins.


Watch and root for the Sonics then. Oden was the right pick and it does seem like the Blazers are snake bite with big men but I think he will still be great next year.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Xericx said:


> The only thing I do regret from this Summer is trading Zach. Zach and LMA could have played well together...we rushed that.


I don't regret that. Yes, there is a good probability we will be worse than last year, but hopefully, (crossing my fingers), the style of play will be more indicative of the future style rather than last year's dump-to-Zach-and-hope-something-comes-out-of-it style. Also, I don't imagine defense can be worse. 

Zach not being part of the future of the franchise, I don't regret him being gone, it will give the people who are part of the future more experience and a chance to know how each other plays best and to start 'gellin'.

Josh and Raef's playing time just likely increased.

Gramps...


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Oden has injuries in cycles. Every 10-months he's down with another injury. You'll see him on the bench and think to yourself "next year!" then reality will set in, we'll only have Oden for a few months before he has another injury. 


*Oden is a WASTED pick*

I bet ESPN/TNT is scrambling to drop our games.


----------



## stockfire

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

i feel sick.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I was one of the people hoping we would trade Joel P. with Martel for a better SF. I'm glad we didn't now. It still will be hard watching Joel, LaFrenz and Frye playing center instead of Oden.


----------



## shookem

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Damn, guys I feel bad for ya'll. A poster above cited the wonder a set back year did for Houston and San An. I'm not sure that would make me feel any better but at this point it's something.

Keep your heads up, clearer skies are on the horizon (I hope).


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

If I were Paul Allen, I would be out on my yacht....taking KP for a brisk keel-hauling.

Walton, Bowie, Steve Johnson, and now Oden....and the Blazer front office still doesn't grasp the concept of "due dilligence" when it comes to medical issues.

Oh, and BTW - all of you who insulted me for saying they should be patient and not race to trade Zach ASAP - eat my shorts! You can spin it and excuse it until the cows come home, but the team SCREWED UP! :kissmy: 

I am so angry right now, I can't even articulate it. **** the Blazers - they have broken my heart for the last time!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Perhaps we could pick up Ha to fill in for Oden. uke: 

Gramps...


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

While I am bummed he won't be here this year, the guys recovering from Microfracture surgery have been coming back and playing really well. I don't buy the Amare explosiveness bullcrap, because while he was recovering, yes he was less explosive. But now, this last year, he seeemed every bit as explosive as he was before, and he was better in many ways because he worked to round out his game. Zbo also played well the 2nd year after the surgery. So the way I look at it, he will have most of this season rehabbing, his first season back he won't be as explosive, but he should still be physically dominant, and the year after that he will be back to "normal". It is just really hard to take as a fan when your hopes are high and something like this happens. Sometimes with basketball, you just have to be patient, and wait for the good times to come. 

Secondly, I have high hopes for the guys who will still play this year, and really when it comes down to it, a lot of the team improvment hopes come from the rest of the team improving. So as long as they improve and mature, I will be good with it.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Oh, and BTW - all of you who insulted me for saying they should be patient and not race to trade Zach ASAP - eat my shorts! You can spin it and excuse it until the cows come home, but the team SCREWED UP! :kissmy:
> 
> I am so angry right now, I can't even articulate it. **** the Blazers - they have broken my heart for the last time!


concur. I was damn near ridiculed on here about the Zach trade and how rushed I felt it was.


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Schilly said:


> HE HAD MICRO_FRACTURE TODAY !!!!!
> 
> www.blazers.com


at least its done and out of the way. what luck...next year though, rudy and oden. i just can't believe i need to wait another year.


----------



## RipCity9

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

It'll be alright - we still have LMA and Brandon Roy, and we weren't going to win it all this year anyway. Just need to have a little more patience.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

WOW.. this bums me out pretty bad.
This is the WORST news. And he got this after getting up off his couch?? There must've been something else that happened or someone lied about what the MRI showed.

I still think the Blazers made the right decision to draft Oden at the time, but KP better be coming up with a backup plan.
Although the one thing I'm not concerned with is having to sign guys like Ha or Stepania to play up front. The Blazers do have Aldridge, Frye, Outlaw, Raef, Przy and McRoberts to play 4 and 5.

But man, this sucks. NOTHING could have been worse than this news.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Ha > Oden

Quote this, I dare you 

Oden was such a wasted pick. Normally I'd supporte an injured player on my team but I can't in this case. It wasn't his fault but now we're not going to hear the end of the Bowie talk and he might come back as a shell of his former self. We messed up the #1 selection, Screw Greg Oden.


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



mediocre man said:


> Houston drafted Sampson then Akeem because Sampson was hurt


Wrong. Ralph Sampson started all 82 games as a rookie, averaged 32.8 MPG and won rookie of the year with averages of 21.0 PPG and 11.1 RPG. His injuries didn't happen until his fourth season in the NBA. In the mean time, the Rockets shocked a great Magic/Kareem/Worthy Lakers team and made the NBA finals behind their young twin towers.

BNM


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Ha > Oden
> 
> Quote this, I dare you
> 
> Oden was such a wasted pick. Normally I'd supporte an injured player on my team but I can't in this case. It wasn't his fault but now we're not going to hear the end of the Bowie talk and he might come back as a shell of his former self. We messed up the #1 selection, Screw Greg Oden.


[strike]Go away troll.[/strike]No personal insults please...I'll do my best to deal with the obvious trolling posts. sa1177
I hope we don't have to listen to you all year long. It is bad enough without you trolling. Oden was the right pick even if he never comes back and plays. I still think he will be great for the Blazers next year.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Oden was NOT the right pick. How can you say he was? Assuming he comes back normal? He had micro-fracture surgery! We can also assume this is one of many injuries this frail 7-footer will have. 

"Just another set back" as Greg put it. Get used to that line.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Ed O said:


> I don't know what's so funny... the team won't have to make any sort of effort to be a bottom-feeder again this year.
> 
> Ed O.



Here's what's so funny - all the chicken littles ready to jump off the closest Portland bridge.

It's a setback for sure, but I still expect this team to be competitive and work their tails off every game. We have the Rookie of the Year. We have the guy who might be the most promising young power forward in the game right now. Anything we would have got out of Oden this year would have been gravy. So now we have to wait a year for him to contribute. Big ****ing deal. Get over yourselves.

And anyone who even brings up Sam Bowie or Kevin Durant should do us all a favor and stab yourself in the genitals. That would be a more productive contribution to the world than your *****ing about (a) something that happened in the past that has no effect whatsoever on what happens with Oden or (b) a guy that no NBA GM would have picked over Greg Oden.

It happened. Deal with it. Move on.

-Pop


----------



## blazerboy30

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Ha > Oden
> 
> Quote this, I dare you
> 
> Oden was such a wasted pick. Normally I'd supporte an injured player on my team but I can't in this case. It wasn't his fault but now we're not going to hear the end of the Bowie talk and he might come back as a shell of his former self. We messed up the #1 selection, Screw Greg Oden.



I understand that you get your jollies out of trying to get under peoples' skin with comments like this, and the continuing reposting of the same exact thing. Message board highs are so aweomse! 

But... some fans are sincerely bummed about about this. I know I am. Give it a rest for awhile.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Oden was NOT the right pick. How can you say he was? Assuming he comes back normal? He had micro-fracture surgery! We can also assume this is one of many injuries this frail 7-footer will have.
> 
> "Just another set back" as Greg put it. Get used to that line.


Go away. Now. The Fremont Bridge, the Morrison Bridge, the Hawthorne (no actually not the Hawthorne, that's too close to my office), the Steel Bridge - they are all calling for you. Make it happen.

-Pop


----------



## ProZach

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> It happened. Deal with it. Move on.
> 
> -Pop



Yeah it happened, it happened less than an hour ago...

Let people vent for at least a little while before spewing your blind optimism.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Ha > Oden
> 
> Quote this, I dare you
> 
> Oden was such a wasted pick. Normally I'd supporte an injured player on my team but I can't in this case. It wasn't his fault but now we're not going to hear the end of the Bowie talk and he might come back as a shell of his former self. We messed up the #1 selection, Screw Greg Oden.


It's like you're enjoying this... gross.

Please go away.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

wow


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> Here's what's so funny - all the chicken littles ready to jump off the closest Portland bridge.


"All" of them? You mean QRich?

Who else is freaking out?



> It's a setback for sure, but I still expect this team to be competitive and work their tails off every game. We have the Rookie of the Year. We have the guy who might be the most promising young power forward in the game right now. Anything we would have got out of Oden this year would have been gravy. So now we have to wait a year for him to contribute. Big ****ing deal. Get over yourselves.


Adding Oden was going to be "gravy"? Are you serious?

This team was bad last year, and we replaced our best player with a guy who is (probably still) a bench player... when did the Blazers become so powerful that adding the best center prospect since Duncan just icing on the cake?

Your rose-colored glasses perspective is just as ridiculous as QRich's diatribes.

Ed O.


----------



## crandc

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Masbee said:


> We have to put up with a year of this crap?


Yes.

But Masbee, the people who are saying that are the same one who would have panned Greg regardless. Every time Durant had a good game. Every time Oden caught a cold. Because those are the people who do not want to see good things for this team.

Yes, I am sick. I had so looked forward to this year and now at best it is postponed a season. I'm sure all the players are sick. But what can you do? Say the team sucked and did the wrong thing? Predict, when you are not a doctor and have not examined Oden, that he is Sam Bowie, will never play, never be good? Sure, some trolls find that fun. 

But no one is holding a gun to our heads and saying we have to read it. 

Take a deep breath, and wait. He'll be back.


----------



## Resume

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

i feel bad for greg. he is prolly more devastated then we are. at least this means LMA and Frye will get plenty me playing time and Josh will get minutes. Josh maybe our savior now.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

You know there is a time and a place for some comments, but to be honest, a lot of you turned on Greg Oden so fast, it just shows the "What have you done for me lately." bullcrap fan attitude that you carry. When there should be "Get well Greg" and hope for something good to turn out of this, instead it's "It was a mistake" or "It's Sam Bowie all over again." or "Pritchard didn't have the medical evaluation done right." Not all of you did this. But many of you did. 

Well you know what. They don't do exploratory arthroscopic surgery during the medical evaluations. MRI's were all negative. So what the farg was management supposed to supposedly find? 

Secondly, Sam Bowie had broken bones. That is much different then a knee surgery. Top it off with the fact that they knew about the broken bones before they drafted him. A completely different scenario once again. 

Remember a guy named Michael Jordan. He broke his ankle in his second year. It didn't quite screw up his whole career even though he only played 18 games that year did it? 

To all the folks who used this as an excuse to say that "I told you that we shouldn't have traded Zbo." Great. Lets write it down in the Chronicles of Basketball Oracles that you made the prediction, so somebody can go look it up some day. Then when they read on, they will see that you were wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I'm not enjoying this at all. Pissed off is the more accurate description of my mood.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



ProZach said:


> spewing your blind optimism.


Looking forward to another season with Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge is "blind optimism?" It's optimism, sure, but I fail so see how it's "blind" or "uninformed."


I think pissing and moaning about a guy who has never played a NBA game in his life and the impact it will have on the team is "blind pessimism."


At least my "glass half full" argument has something to back it up. We weren't sure what Oden was going to mean for us.


Do I wish he were going to play for us this year? Hell yes. Am I ready to commit suicide because I have to wait a while? No. It's called perspective - obviously a few people here need a solid dose of it.

-Pop


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

he will be out the whole season even if he feels better they will hold him out to make sure he doesnt hurt it again

sooooooooooooooooo....yeah

not good news...im just scared he is gonna keep getting hurt...truthfully i can see it


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

i still would have picked oden, this is just some crazy **** that happened...but...













roy/durant/randolph/aldridge = killin' it


----------



## TLo

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I will make more of an effort to get down to Vegas for Summer League now. That's a good thing!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> We messed up the #1 selection, Screw Greg Oden.


And next year, when he comes back and is dominant, are you still going to say the same thing?

I guess someone getting hurt deserves your hatred? Did you likewise hate on Roy and LMA last year?

Chill.

Gramps...


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Ed O said:


> This team was bad last year, and we replaced our best player with a guy who is (probably still) a bench player... when did the Blazers become so powerful that adding the best center prospect since Duncan just icing on the cake?
> 
> Your rose-colored glasses perspective is just as ridiculous as QRich's diatribes.
> 
> Ed O.


Getting rid of Zach was absolutely addition by subtraction. Gives LMA more of a chance to contribute, and it makes our offense more dynamic, rather than throwing it into the ZACH HOLE and completely underutilizing the other four guys on the floor. Defense - instantly improved.

It took me about 10 games to realize Brandon Roy is a better offensive threat than Zach Randolph. Politically, however, you couldn't supplant our offensive threat with a rookie that quickly. And I have full confidence Aldridge will easily become a better all-around player than Zach. Hell - maybe even this year.

-Pop


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Excellent post, pop. I agree completely. 

This might be a set back in our development, but a full recovery is possible. 

And...QRich, are you a Blazer fan? Your posts make me question that.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Resume said:


> i feel bad for greg. he is prolly more devastated then we are. at least this means LMA and Frye will get plenty me playing time and Josh will get minutes. Josh maybe our savior now.


Devastated? probably. More than the fans? not likely. Season tickets sold like crazy, which I think a lot of people now regret. He has $3 mil a year to soften the blow. We get to watch our team play the "NBA door mat" role this year, again.


----------



## ProZach

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> Looking forward to another season with Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge is "blind optimism?" It's optimism, sure, but I fail so see how it's "blind" or "uninformed."
> 
> 
> I think pissing and moaning about a guy who has never played a NBA game in his life and the impact it will have on the team is "blind pessimism."
> 
> 
> At least my "glass half full" argument has something to back it up. We weren't sure what Oden was going to mean for us.
> 
> 
> Do I wish he were going to play for us this year? Hell yes. Am I ready to commit suicide because I have to wait a while? No. It's called perspective - obviously a few people here need a solid dose of it.
> 
> -Pop



Pop, we just lost the #1 draft pick, a man with astronomical expectations and talent, there simply isn't any good news here... I highly doubt anyone is going to commit suicide, but give people a break if they want to ***** and moan for awhile.. Jeesh.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> Getting rid of Zach was absolutely addition by subtraction. Gives LMA more of a chance to contribute, and it makes our offense more dynamic, rather than throwing it into the ZACH HOLE and completely underutilizing the other four guys on the floor. Defense - instantly improved.
> 
> It took me about 10 games to realize Brandon Roy is a better offensive threat than Zach Randolph. Politically, however, you couldn't supplant our offensive threat with a rookie that quickly. And I have full confidence Aldridge will easily become a better all-around player than Zach. Hell - maybe even this year.
> 
> -Pop


Addition by Subtraction was only relevant if you had a player like Oden to take some of the pressure from the defense. I don't think Channing Frye is that person. He essentially plays similar to LaMarcus and was going to be a backup. 

Sure, LaMarcus can probably pick up the scoring load HOWEVER Zach's main contribution was he was constantly double teamed which opened up the floor offensively for everyone else. Oden was also going to draw the double team. LaMarcus could very well be better all around next season but it would have been nicer for him and Zach to be starting versus him and Channing Frye. 

Zach and LMA worked fine last year. This year we are going to struggle again and I don't think its going to be very pretty.


----------



## Resume

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I disagree rich. I bet Greg is very upset about this. Get well Greg. Lift weights and get strong and route your team on! GO BLAZERs! I'm still a fan. always and forever.


----------



## crandc

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Hoops link puts a little perspective on this. Remember, the one hurting most is Greg Oden. I'm sure it would not help to have so called fans say he's a wasted pick and done as a player. 

Anyone who wants to say that, show me your medical degree.


----------



## Kmurph

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Nice post Pop...and I agree....I think Aldridge and Frye will mroe than makeup for the loss of Zach...THIS YEAR...

This is dissapointing news for sure...but it is not devastating....Oden will from all accounts recover...and this was never about THIS season but the future....and I don't see that timeline changed significantly by this...

So relax you Chicken Little's (You know who you are)....Let's see how this all plays out before we start 2nd guessing whom POR should have picked (they still made the right pick IMO) or how bad POR is going to suck this year w/o Oden (my guess is not as bad as many here think) or how Oden is destined to a life of injuries and Bowie infamy (pessimism at its finest and highly unlikely IMO)....


----------



## Resume

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Think about this too. at least we aren't a almost playoff team and lost a good player and now just stuck in the twenties for a draft pick. we WILL get a GREAT pick next year AND Greg back. Go Mayo and Greg next year!


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Ha > Oden
> 
> Quote this, I dare you
> 
> Oden was such a wasted pick. Normally I'd supporte an injured player on my team but I can't in this case. It wasn't his fault but now we're not going to hear the end of the Bowie talk and he might come back as a shell of his former self. We messed up the #1 selection, *Screw Greg Oden*.


People who act out like this in the face of injury to a basketball player clearly lack the perspective to be successful in the real world.

Totally disgusting.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

we won't draft Mayo. He's a throwback to the Jailblazers era. if people wanted to get rid of Zach, they won't like Mayo.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Blazed said:


> Should have listened to Pritchard and drafted KD


Wouldn't have made any difference. He would have gotten injured, too.

*WE ARE CURSED!!!*

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



PapaG said:


> People who act out like this in the face of injury to a basketball player clearly lack the perspective to be successful in the real world.
> 
> Totally disgusting.


100% agreed. Much more rational to say we are cursed and leave it at that.

Don't hate the player. Hate the injury.

PBF


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Resume said:


> Think about this too. at least we aren't a almost playoff team and lost a good player and now just stuck in the twenties for a draft pick. we WILL get a GREAT pick next year AND Greg back. Go Mayo and Greg next year!


IF there is any consolation, I think this is it.. Another lottery pick to add to the crew, and we'll have Greg and Rudy coming in as well.

Although I don't know if next year's draft will be as deep to get a guy like Corey Brewer or Jeff Green or a Julian Wright type player.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Xericx said:


> we won't draft Mayo. He's a throwback to the Jailblazers era. if people wanted to get rid of Zach, they won't like Mayo.


I agree we won't draft Mayo and Rose is better IMO anyway.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Xericx said:


> HOWEVER Zach's main contribution was he was constantly double teamed which opened up the floor offensively for everyone else.


What's the benefit to an offense when the one player who draws double teams doesn't pass out of them well?

-Pop


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> What's the benefit to an offense when the one player who draws double teams doesn't pass out of them well?
> 
> -Pop


he did better last year with this. He just didn't have guys to pass to in the past. 

Roy and Aldridge seemed to do ok last season. 

Zach and LMA > Frye and Aldridge

that's what it comes down to.


----------



## Yega1979

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Blazed said:


> Should have listened to Pritchard and drafted KD


You mean Kevin Prichard's little boy?

This could turn into a Sam Bowie/MJ situation, but it could also turn into a Spurs situation, where they sucked one year due to David Robinson being hurt.

Only 287 days till the draft boys!!!


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Trading Zach, as I said at the time, will prove to be the worst move ever for this team.

Ready to watch him manhandle Frye?


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Micro-fracture. Not surprised. What else could go wrong with this frail 7-footer?
> 
> What a disaster. If we knew Oden would have been this weak and frail, Pritchard wouldn't have touched Greg with a 10' pole.


Is that you in your picture? 

Judging from your posts it must be!!!

Why, would you glote over a 19 year old kid's mis-fortune???????????????????? :mrt: 

There are words for that and they all start with I.


gatorpops


----------



## gamadict

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Durant isn't actually going to be that good or anything. People acting like the Blazers could've had this sure-fire superstar instead of Oden are nuts


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



MARIS61 said:


> Trading Zach, as I said at the time, will prove to be the worst move ever for this team.
> 
> Ready to watch him manhandle Frye?


Well, the good thing about that is the Knicks are out east so we only see them twice.
And I think Zach probably has more to prove against his former team than Channing will. I still don't discount Frye though. I loved his game when he tore it up as a rookie and I have a feeling that he'll do well here, especially with more minutes now.

And the Knicks are still going nowhere and won't even sniff a title anytime soon.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



gamadict said:


> Durant isn't actually going to be that good or anything. People acting like the Blazers could've had this sure-fire superstar instead of Oden are nuts


Durant is going to be awesome. That being said, we still made the right decision in drafting Oden.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Just wanted to stop by and wish the best for greg. Being a suns I know how this feels, with amare having the exact thing happen to him. I was excited to see how Oden would do his first year hes probably the most hyped player since LeBron imo. Its too bad this happened to the guy.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Courtside should be interesting to listen to tonight.


----------



## BuckW4GM

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

****! **** ****ing ****!

derrick rose, is that you?


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> Getting rid of Zach was absolutely addition by subtraction.


Is it addition by subtraction like the Rasheed deal?

Like the Bonzi deal?

Or letting Damon and SAR walk?

"Addition by subtraction" is a myth. I've been saying this for years, and whenever the Blazers dump talent, it's been thrown up as some sort of shield against culpability for the Blazers front office.

The Zach deal DOES have potential benefits down the line, so it's not a clear loser of a deal overall... but in the near term? Without Oden there, this team is much worse without Zach.



> Gives LMA more of a chance to contribute, and it makes our offense more dynamic, rather than throwing it into the ZACH HOLE and completely underutilizing the other four guys on the floor. Defense - instantly improved.


It makes it more dynamic... how? Joel adds to the offense? Or does a team without a low post presence mean that a team is "more dynamic"? 

As for the defense: we'll see. I am not convinced that Aldridge, at this point in his career, is any better at defense than Zach is.

Frye is DEFINITELY not.



> It took me about 10 games to realize Brandon Roy is a better offensive threat than Zach Randolph. Politically, however, you couldn't supplant our offensive threat with a rookie that quickly. And I have full confidence Aldridge will easily become a better all-around player than Zach. Hell - maybe even this year.


What do you mean, "politically"? What was going to happen... the team was going to miss the playoffs again? The veterans were going to be up in arms?

If Roy and/or Aldridge were better players than Zach last year, Nate would have made adjustments to get them more shots. I don't see why he would have sacrificed wins for political reasons.

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

good post Ed. O. I agree. And its more realistic.


I do think LMA will be better at Defense than Zach, but doubtful about offensively.


----------



## Resume

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

i didn't know mayo was a thug. Rose it is! let's go Rose!


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Ed O said:


> It makes it more dynamic... how? Joel adds to the offense? Or does a team without a low post presence mean that a team is "more dynamic"?


The Phoenix Suns, Denver Nuggets, Dallas Mavericks, Golden State Warriors and I all had a good laugh about your theory on low post presence and successful offense.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

how many rings do they have?


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



SodaPopinski said:


> The Phoenix Suns, Denver Nuggets, Dallas Mavericks, Golden State Warriors and I all had a good laugh about your theory on low post presence and successful offense.


Where did I say that a team without a low post presence is incapable of being GOOD?

I just reject that taking a team and removing a prominent low post presence makes it "more dynamic".

Going back to your list of teams: is Denver better without Martin in there? Was Phoenix better without Amare?

If Portland had moved Zach for a player that was perimeter-oriented but equally productive, I can see how your "more dynamic" statement has any sort of value. As it is, without Zach we're just WORSE offensively.

Ed O.


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Well, no way to sugar coat it, this sucks big time. Oden probably would have struggled this year and it was unlikely that the Blazers would have made the playoffs anyway, but having him out there would have given the team a serious excitement factor. Without him, it will still be fun watching the young guys develop, but it's not going to be the same as with GO.

That said, I have to remind myself that we lucked into getting the number one pick anyway. If, before the lottery, someone had offered the Blazers a chance to get Oden, but not have him available until next season, I think they would have jumped at the chance. From what I've read so far, there's no reason to think that Greg won't have a full recovery and be able to have a long career. This delays, but doesn't derail, the Blazers' chances to challenge for a title in a few seasons. 

As far as trading Zach goes, Pritchard may not have made the move had he known that Oden would be out. At best, without Oden, Zach may have won a few extra games for the Blazers. I don't see that having him on the roster would make us competetive for a playoff berth. There's still the upside of adding Frye (who will be better than some of you are predicting, IMO), Fernandez next season, and potentially the cap space to acquire a future free agent. When you balance that, plus the added experience for Aldridge, against what little extra Zach could have given us, I still think the team is ahead in the long run to have dumped him. This season will likely be ugly, however.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Ed O said:


> Going back to your list of teams: is Denver better without Martin in there? Was Phoenix better without Amare?


I think Denver is better without him, because it gives the ball to better scorers. With Phoenix, Amare's style is closer to Aldridge's than it is to Zach. Amare's a big man, but he doesn't act like the traditional back-to-the-basket low post scorer. Phoenix puts the ball in the hands of their playmakers and Amare is the beneficiary of that. Zach is not a playmaker, and he dominated the touches with this team.



> If Portland had moved Zach for a player that was perimeter-oriented but equally productive, I can see how your "more dynamic" statement has any sort of value. As it is, without Zach we're just WORSE offensively.
> 
> Ed O.


I just think we're going to have to agree to disagree here. You see things in black and white. Which is understandable. You're a lawyer. So you look at things very linearly. You see "minus 25 points and 10 rebounds" and think we're screwed unless we find equal production in the trade. I see better ball movement, quicker players, more transition opportunities, better pick and rolls, more opportunities for playmakers and think we'll make up for it.

It's just a different opinion, and neither one of us will know for sure until the season's here. But I'd be willing to wager a beer at the next Board Bash that our scoring goes up this season compared to last year.

-Pop


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

First off, let me add my condolences. Injuries suck, they are no one's fault and they can change a season. 

Having said that, I think most people are overreacting. While there is nothing positive to take away from a season ending injury to the #1 draft pick, this doesnt spell disaster to the franchise (Im looking at you Qrich). This was a team that has been designed to be good in 2-3 years, not this year. Chances are, the Blazers wouldnt have made the playoffs this year anyway. Oden will come back eventually and probably be the dominate player everyone expected him to be. By then, ROY and LMA will have had a chance to learn how to lead a team and Oden can ease back into the system. You might even get another good draft pick. Its not the best case scenario I know but things could be worse.

As for the Z-bo deal, i dont think the intent was to improve the team this year. I think it was to make room for developing players (who might be willing to play some defense.) Didnt it also clear up some cap space in the future? That is important when you are adding to a team that already has a core.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I think he will come back from this injury and be fine. It is almost identical to the Amare situation, but Oden is even younger and should be taken along even slower. I dont want us to rush him back like PHX did with Amare, and if our front office is smart at all they wont. Let him sit out the entire year. It sucks for our vewing pleasures, but it is by far the most sensible route to take. Jason Kidd was brought along slowly, and he made a 100% recovery. Zach was brought about slowly, and made a 110% recovery. I know Oden relies on athlecism more so than these two, but so does Amare. K-Mart has never recovered from his injury, but he is also a bit of a bonehead. I think Oden has the passion to work his *** off and come back healed. 

In the mean time, lets all start to warm up to the idea of drafting a premier PG or SF this year. The PG crop is quite special and the SF crop is not that far behind...

Top Point Guards
1. Derrick Rose
2. OJ Mayo
3. Tywon Lawson
4. Eric Gordon
5. Darren Collison

Top Small Forwards
1. Nicolas Batum
2. Michael Beasley
3. Chase Budinger
4. Danilo Gallinari 
5. Brandon Rush

Also, here is some proof that the sky is not falling...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TKUFqaemnc


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I think he will come back from this injury and be fine. It is almost identical to the Amare situation, but Oden is even younger and should be taken along even slower. I dont want us to rush him back like PHX did with Amare, and if our front office is smart at all they wont. Let him sit out the entire year. It sucks for our vewing pleasures, but it is by far the most sensible route to take. Jason Kidd was brought along slowly, and he made a 100% recovery. Zach was brought about slowly, and made a 110% recovery. I know Oden relies on athlecism more so than these two, but so does Amare. K-Mart has never recovered from his injury, but he is also a bit of a bonehead. I think Oden has the passion to work his *** off and come back healed.
> 
> In the mean time, lets all start to warm up to the idea of drafting a premier PG or SF this year. The PG crop is quite special and the SF crop is not that far behind...
> 
> Top Point Guards
> 1. Derrick Rose
> 2. OJ Mayo
> 3. Tywon Lawson
> 4. Eric Gordon
> 5. Darren Collison
> 
> Top Small Forwards
> 1. Nicolas Batum
> 2. Michael Beasley
> 3. Chase Budinger
> 4. Danilo Gallinari
> 5. Brandon Rush
> 
> Also, here is some proof that the sky is not falling...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TKUFqaemnc


I don't know if you have watched any Rose highlight video's but they are very impressive. I know you can make almost anybody look good in highlight video's but not like some of Rose's.

here is a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbLyIkLXdtA

There are a ton more and maybe better highlight video's of Rose. He is one of the best PG's to come out of HS that I have ever seen.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

We should be looking at bigs. We are set at the 1 and 2. 

Centers in particular. Greg Oden is just too frail right now to depend on long-term. 

DeAndre Jordan anyone?


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> We should be looking at bigs. We are set at the 1 and 2.
> 
> Centers in particular. Greg Oden is just too frail right now to depend on long-term.
> 
> DeAndre Jordan anyone?



Not really. G.O. will be back. Next years draft is one of deepest for good PG's. If we have a lottery pick this is the draft we should get a great PG. There are 4-5 great PG's and we still need a better PG and SF.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

DeAndre Jordan would be a great pickup. It took Amare over a year to come back from his micro-fracture. Oden is a different case than Amare, keep that in mind. Stoudemire is a 6'9" 240 PF, Oden is a 7'0" 270 lb center, how is that knee going to react? I'm guessing not too good for a while. 


Jordan is a good Center prospect, but to be on the safe side, let's see if he can stay healthy for a season and not injury plagued like Oden. We don't want to get burned twice.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Tortimer said:


> and we still need a better PG


FYI - not everyone shares that opinion.

PBF


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



ProudBFan said:


> FYI - not everyone shares that opinion.
> 
> PBF



Yeah your right. Sorry, I should have said in my opinion we need a better PG and maybe SF.


----------



## Resume

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

we need a pg so much more them another big. this troll rich is just being a troll. don't even pay attention to him. none of his posts have any value


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Oden has injuries in cycles. Every 10-months he's down with another injury. You'll see him on the bench and think to yourself "next year!" then reality will set in, we'll only have Oden for a few months before he has another injury.
> 
> 
> *Oden is a WASTED pick*
> 
> I bet ESPN/TNT is scrambling to drop our games.


Okay, do I have to tread through posts of this garbage all season?

It is what it is right now, and no matter how many of your stupid posts that you make will change it.

Hop off the bandwagon now, and don't break a leg fallin.


----------



## Ras

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> We should be looking at bigs. We are set at the 1 and 2.
> 
> Centers in particular. Greg Oden is just too frail right now to depend on long-term.
> 
> DeAndre Jordan anyone?


You are making a serious case to be the first person on my ignore list. All of your posts on the entire Greg Oden matter completely disgust me, and I'm sure I'm not alone. This hurts a lot of people, and you're only adding to the pain. Please, stop.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

yeah how do you iggy some one.....qrich when did you become such a troll? i dont you being like this what changed? cus we didnt draft durant? ....get over it or move on please.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Devastated? probably. More than the fans? not likely. Season tickets sold like crazy, which I think a lot of people now regret. He has $3 mil a year to soften the blow. We get to watch our team play the "NBA door mat" role this year, again.


Dumbest **** I've ever read. How is he not more devastated than the fans? He now can't play basketball all year, and has to deal with rehab on his knee, which will be painful as hell. He's the one who ****ed up his knee, not the fans. The fans have to wait a year, he has to work his *** off for a year, just to try to get close to where he was before the injury. He might have $3 million to soften the blow, but his blow was infinitely harder than that to the fans. Sure, it sucks for Blazers fans, but it's going to be a hellish year for Oden.

On behalf of Celtics fans, get better soon, Greg Oden.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

QRICH, we are all hurting right now but no one is as hurt as Greg. You can simply tell by his personality that he is going to take this very hard. He knows that he seems like a brittle piece of balsa wood right now, and even went as far as to try and hide his pain. He knows how much the fans love them and doesnt want to let them down. Jesus man, he is only 19 years old. Think how tough this is for him, he has his entire career ahead of him. 

Anyone who is writing him off right now is nuts. He is 19 years old. He can definatley pull though this, but he must take his time. That is the most important thing right now.

This Blazer team is still very, very talented. If anything, our defense is going to take the biggest hit. Right now, a Frye/Aldridge offensive tandem is much more deadly than Oden/Aldridge. This means players are going to have to step up and prove themselves, and that is what this team needs. We need to whittle down this young talent. This injury is going to give us the chance to see who is ready to step up.


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

lol and msn.com has an article right now on the cover about how oden is nothing like sam bowie, last i checked, bowie had bum knees too

when was the last time a #1 overall pick didnt even suit up the following seasonn?? probably never


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



knickstorm said:


> lol and msn.com has an article right now on the cover about how oden is nothing like sam bowie, last i checked, bowie had bum knees too
> 
> *when was the last time a #1 overall pick didnt even suit up the following seasonn?? probably never*


David Robinson immediately comes to mind and Bowie had broken bones.

God, the idiocy...


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Resume said:


> i didn't know mayo was a thug. Rose it is! let's go Rose!


Makes more sense to me too........City of Roses, they play at the Rose Garden.....seems to fit better than hold the Mayo! :lol:


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

For the record, I don't hate Oden. I'm sure he didn't want to get hurt - though I am not happy he hid the injury. I am outraged at the clowns who run this sinking ship.

People need to stop with the whole "suffering is good for the soul" BS. There is nothing positive about this situation. Some of you need to get off your moral high-horse and quit telling the rest of us to be happy.

One final point: 20/20 hindsight may be annoying, but it is still accurate. Portland should have taken Durant.


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



PapaG said:


> David Robinson immediately comes to mind and Bowie had broken bones.
> 
> God, the idiocy...


d. rob didnt play his rookie year???

i know a few other non #1 picks that didnt play

nick collison comes to mind who is a nice reserve


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



PapaG said:


> David Robinson immediately comes to mind and Bowie had broken bones.
> 
> God, the idiocy...


Robinson missed his rookie season to fulfill Navy obligations.


Huge difference.


----------



## ProZach

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> Dumbest **** I've ever read. How is he not more devastated than the fans? He now can't play basketball all year, and has to deal with rehab on his knee, which will be painful as hell. He's the one who ****ed up his knee, not the fans. The fans have to wait a year, he has to work his *** off for a year, just to try to get close to where he was before the injury. *He might have $3 million to soften the blow, but his blow was infinitely harder than that to the fans. *


Not to mention, QRICH, since you bring up money, think of all the millions he could lose down the line due to being injury prone. His hurt wrist, his disc in his back, his knee, his bad walk, his uneven legs... It's really hard not to be discouraged, and I'm sure he's feeling that more than any of us. I feel bad for me, but horrible for him.

I don't think there's any question he can bounce back from this particular injury, he'll work his butt off to do so. But it's the prospect of his next injury, and the next one after that, that really worry me. Read Bill Simmons' article on ESPN right now if you want to seriously be depressed. 

Of course I'm not going to turn on the Blazer front office just because of this, but when you really think about all the health concerns they were aware of going into the draft, it really makes you wonder if they didn't just succumb to the peer pressure, and draft the 'obvious', 'safe' pick. If a fool like Bill Simmons can look at the guy and be that soured by his walk, what exactly was management looking at?


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



ProZach said:


> Not to mention, QRICH, since you bring up money, think of all the millions he could lose down the line due to being injury prone. His hurt wrist, his disc in his back, his knee, his bad walk, his uneven legs... It's really hard not to be discouraged, and I'm sure he's feeling that more than any of us. I feel bad for me, but horrible for him.
> 
> I don't think there's any question he can bounce back from this particular injury, he'll work his butt off to do so. *But it's the prospect of his next injury, and the next one after that*, that really worry me. Read Bill Simmons' article on ESPN right now if you want to seriously be depressed.
> 
> Of course I'm not going to turn on the Blazer front office just because of this, but when you really think about all the health concerns they were aware of going into the draft, it really makes you wonder if they didn't just succumb to the peer pressure, and draft the 'obvious', 'safe' pick. If a fool like Bill Simmons can look at the guy and be that soured by his walk, what exactly was management looking at?


Bingo! Oden is on a roll. It seems like it's only a matter of time until he has another injury. It's a shame. He's so frail, and that's insane coming from a 7'0" 270lb beast.


----------



## RoyToy

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

oden will be fine. no worries.


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Robinson missed his rookie season to fulfill Navy obligations.
> 
> 
> Huge difference.


Not according to the question posited, Troll.


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

im sure he is ok...we wont be any better than last year...but players will grow...we werent gonna win a championship this year anyways


----------



## GNG

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Micro-fracture. Not surprised. What else could go wrong with this frail 7-footer?
> 
> What a disaster. If we knew Oden would have been this weak and frail, Pritchard wouldn't have touched Greg with a 10' pole.












How many hundreds of thousands of "The Sky is Falling~!!!" posts are you planning on making from now until April?


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

250,000 MG's, isn't that a little excessive? 

I don't look at my posts as "the sky is falling," more along the lines of reality.


----------



## maxiep

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Get ready for an onslaught of "Sam Bowie" chants from non-Blazer fans.


Interesting. In another thread regarding Oden, you called him "Sam Bowie".

Yep, it looks like you were right. So, who's your favorite basketball team?


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I don't want this forum to mention the word sam bowie ever again although ironically he became a better player when he left the rose city, I hope he comes back better in 08-09


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

sorry I meant greg oden


----------



## mgb

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Oldmangrouch said:


> For the record, I don't hate Oden. I'm sure he didn't want to get hurt - though I am not happy he hid the injury. I am outraged at the clowns who run this sinking ship.
> 
> People need to stop with the whole "suffering is good for the soul" BS. There is nothing positive about this situation. Some of you need to get off your moral high-horse and quit telling the rest of us to be happy.
> 
> *One final point: 20/20 hindsight may be annoying, but it is still accurate. Portland should have taken Durant*.


If you are talking about this season, yes, but that is only this year and we are concern about their whole careers not one year. 20/20 means very little now because it deals with to short of a time. Heck, KD might break his leg in TC and not play a game this year. I certainly hope not, but we only know that Oden won't play this year. Of course this is very disappointing, but it doesn't prove we should have pick Durant. Saying that is just a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I don't think it's a knee jerk reaction. Kevin Durant, though skinny, isn't injury prone like Oden. He's the better talent of the two and now looks like he was the safer pick.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> I don't think it's a knee jerk reaction. Kevin Durant, though skinny, isn't injury prone like Oden. He's the better talent of the two and now looks like he was the safer pick.


:nonono:



QRICH Signature said:


> ]Greg "damaged goods" Oden
> This is Sam Bowie all over again
> Offically off the Oden bandwagon. The right wheel will never be the same.


What a crusade you are mounting QRICH, your Monday morning quarterbacking is really getting annoying. I really doubt there is a Portland fan that is happy about the situation, but you're taking it to a new level. In fact, it's pretty sad, I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I'm just stating an opinion and stating the obvious. We made a huge mistake in this years draft. That's what makes this whole situation even worse.


----------



## Ras

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> I'm just stating an opinion and stating the obvious. We made a huge mistake in this years draft. That's what makes this whole situation even worse.


But why are you parading around and trying to rub your opinion in everyone's face? Who's to even say you're right? It honestly looks like you're enjoying this, which is sickening. Stop being such a child, because no one appreciates it.


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

just curious, how much is oden's rookie contract?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



ryanjend22 said:


> just curious, how much is oden's rookie contract?



I think about 3.3 million\yr to start with increases each year


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



mgb said:


> If you are talking about this season, yes, but that is only this year and we are concern about their whole careers not one year. 20/20 means very little now because it deals with to short of a time. Heck, KD might break his leg in TC and not play a game this year. I certainly hope not, but we only know that Oden won't play this year. Of course this is very disappointing, but it doesn't prove we should have pick Durant. Saying that is just a knee jerk reaction.


I have to disagree. The difference between Durant and Oden was razor slim. The very real possibility of chronic knee problems is enough (IMHO) to tip the balance.

For the record: yes, I am biased. I was on the Durant bandwagon for a long time. It was only towards the end of the college season that I was persuaded over to the dark side. Even then, I wouldn't have been angry to have the team draft Durant instead.


----------



## Kmurph

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



> I don't think it's a knee jerk reaction. Kevin Durant, though skinny, isn't injury prone like Oden. He's the better talent of the two and now looks like he was the safer pick.


Have fun rooting for the Oklahoma City Sonics........


----------



## Blazer Maven

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Oldmangrouch said:


> I have to disagree. The difference between Durant and Oden was razor slim. The very real possibility of chronic knee problems is enough (IMHO) to tip the balance.
> 
> For the record: yes, I am biased. I was on the Durant bandwagon for a long time. It was only towards the end of the college season that I was persuaded over to the dark side. Even then, I wouldn't have been angry to have the team draft Durant instead.


There is no evidence that Oden's knee will be a chronic problem...


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Blazer Maven said:


> There is no evidence that Oden's knee will be a chronic problem...


Which is why I said "possibility." It is not guaranteed that Oden's career will be damaged, but the odds of him becoming a star just got a little longer. 

If you believe that Oden is head-and-shoulders above Durant as a prospect, it may not matter. If you consider them roughly equal - it does.


----------



## QRICH

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Ras said:


> But why are you parading around and trying to rub your opinion in everyone's face? Who's to even say you're right? It honestly looks like you're enjoying this, which is sickening. Stop being such a child, because no one appreciates it.



Grow up


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



QRICH said:


> Get ready for an onslaught of "Sam Bowie" chants from non-Blazer fans.


Yeah, I hope we don't get trolls saying that. That would be awful and very immature, I agree.



> He's on the path of Sam Bowie though.


...too late.

Anyway, as far as I'm concerned, this sucks but it's not a long-term disaster. Stoudemire recovered well from it, Oden is reportedly a hard worker and hey...one more piece from the draft. Mayo would be nice. Wouldn't even likely need the #1 pick to get him.

But man, does it suck. It takes a lot of the interest out of this season for me.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I think with Randolph gone I think it's a good time to hand Rodriguez the keys to the offense and turn this thing into high octane. Then pull back a little in 08/09 when the defensive stalwart returns.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Bizzump

One year ago today this all happened. Felt like it was yesterday. Reading some of the responses are funny.


----------



## BlazerWookie

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> Bizzump
> 
> One year ago today this all happened. Felt like it was yesterday. Reading some of the responses are funny.


You ba****! My heart stopped again, lol.!


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

Bringing back a thread with this title should be grounds for getting suspended from the board. 

Whoever's moderating, how about changing the title to indicate it's old. I'm not sure how many hearts can take reading that.


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I see that I didn't chime in at all on this thread. I guess I was too busy planning my suicide.


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*



Talkhard said:


> I see that I didn't chime in at all on this thread. I guess I was too busy planning my suicide.


This is the bump you should have criticized, Talkhard. As much as I love the other bump of the day, I hate this one and wish it hadn't happened. So I guess you have a point.


----------



## dkap

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I clicked on the link straight to the latest post instead of the thread topic / start ... hoping for this to be an old one!

Dan


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

God that scared the **** outta me..


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

I clicked on this expecting it to be a bump. I assumed it was more in the vein of "Look how we feel a year later!"

So, no heart attacks for me!


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

**** you man


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: Oden maybe out for season.*

You punk *** mother****ing **********!


----------



## Rodolfo

**** *** ****!!!!!


----------

